# Horseshoe Pits



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Finally finished my horseshoe pits! I made the decision to put in horseshoe pits about a month ago. It was a fun project and I learned a lot along the way. Everything is laser leveled and square. The stakes are rubber encased with 100# of concrete each. Mounted at 78 degrees exactly, according to the rule book. I made the backboards from scratch. They are removable with steel legs and sleeves. The court runs north/south so I thought I'd honor the US civil war with a 33 star Union flag on the north pit and a Confederate battle flag on the south pit. I got the sand from a friend who is a superintendent at a nearby country club. Same sand used at the 2008 US Open at Torrey Pines. Next step will be Arden 15 in the whole area to connect all the lawns. Pics below.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Nice, have you given any thought to adding clay to the sand? It will make for better play imo, shoes won't slide in.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

That is an interesting back story on the sand. The north/south battle flags kind of reminds me of a golf course here that uses the direction that the cannon face to show the winner of the member/member tournament. You need a cannon! 

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/a-club-with-a-cannon


----------

